# Pinerello electric bike.



## steveindenmark (20 Nov 2017)

I don' know how much. But I wouldn' say no.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...arello-nytro-electric-road-bike-review-51679/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2017)

neat.


----------



## flake99please (22 Nov 2017)

6000 euros allegedly.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2017)

I like that very much, but €6000 euros? no thanks.


----------



## jags (6 Dec 2017)

what a beauty if only i had the money.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Served up with a bit of sexist advertising
> _
> “I’ve always wanted to go cycling with my boyfriend but it seemed impossible. Soon everything will become possible.”_
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2017/11/pinarellno-our-take-on-the-controversial-pinarello-ad/



There has been some good replies to this ad by some very accomplished women riders as well as a lot of men who cannot keep up with their partners to begin with. Pinerello has apologised and pulled the ad.


----------



## eugenevdw (31 Jan 2018)

Looks awesome! But at €6,000 I'll have to just keep pedaling.


----------

